# 35 gal sump and refugium (will it work?)



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I wanted to know if this design would work, what can I do to improve this design? Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

to improve it, make it bigger. One option is to pick up one of the set ups many Walmarts diposed of with three 33 gallon tanks subdivided into thirds and big sump underneath it all. That would give you nine refugiums in effect.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a great idea however I do not have that much space for it all.


----------



## Dragonkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> to improve it, make it bigger. One option is to pick up one of the set ups many Walmarts diposed of with three 33 gallon tanks subdivided into thirds and big sump underneath it all. That would give you nine refugiums in effect.


Be careful with these things, they are power hungry monsters. I believe the pump requires something like 17 amps. Which turns out to be somewhere around 2K watts per hour. Huge expense, oh and don't forget heating costs.

I originally wanted a couple of these but the cost far ought weigh the benefits. I would definitely make it bigger to improve it. Look for a tank that has a decent size footprint versus height. A 40 breeder would give you more room even though it isn't much of a volume upgrade.

Keeper


----------



## Dragonkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> to improve it, make it bigger. One option is to pick up one of the set ups many Walmarts diposed of with three 33 gallon tanks subdivided into thirds and big sump underneath it all. That would give you nine refugiums in effect.


Be careful with these things, they are power hungry monsters. I believe the pump requires something like 17 amps. Which turns out to be somewhere around 2K watts per hour. Huge expense, oh and don't forget heating costs.

I originally wanted a couple of these but the cost far ought weigh the benefits. I would definitely make it bigger to improve it. Look for a tank that has a decent size footprint versus height. A 40 breeder would give you more room even though it isn't much of a volume upgrade.

Keeper


----------



## Dragonkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> to improve it, make it bigger. One option is to pick up one of the set ups many Walmarts diposed of with three 33 gallon tanks subdivided into thirds and big sump underneath it all. That would give you nine refugiums in effect.


Be careful with these things, they are power hungry monsters. I believe the pump requires something like 17 amps. Which turns out to be somewhere around 2K watts per hour. Huge expense, oh and don't forget heating costs.

I originally wanted a couple of these but the cost far ought weigh the benefits. I would definitely make it bigger to improve it. Look for a tank that has a decent size footprint versus height. A 40 breeder would give you more room even though it isn't much of a volume upgrade.

Keeper


----------



## Dragonkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry about the multiple posts, Mods please delete the double and triple.

Keeper


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Dragonkeeper said:


> Be careful with these things, they are power hungry monsters. I believe the pump requires something like 17 amps. Which turns out to be somewhere around 2K watts per hour. Huge expense, oh and don't forget heating costs.
> 
> I originally wanted a couple of these but the cost far ought weigh the benefits. I would definitely make it bigger to improve it. Look for a tank that has a decent size footprint versus height. A 40 breeder would give you more room even though it isn't much of a volume upgrade.
> 
> Keeper


 Actually someone I know has one of the MARS units. "Power hungry monsters" sounds like hyperbole. They come with a very efficient pump with a great reputation - IWAKI MD-100RLT-115 - and a biofilter/sump similar to the well regarded one from LifeGard. From the online manual, it appears the pump is 2.2 amps, not 17 amps.

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marinel ... manual.pdf

As to heating costs, any time you enclose your tanks this much you reduce heat loss, and the materials used in the doors and panels have much better insulating qualities than the typical glass lid.


----------



## Dragonkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

ahhhhh. Maybe the one I saw was a much older unit. It appears that they have streamlined their pumps over the years.

Keeper


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Dragonkeeper said:


> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> > to improve it, make it bigger. One option is to pick up one of the set ups many Walmarts diposed of with three 33 gallon tanks subdivided into thirds and big sump underneath it all. That would give you nine refugiums in effect.
> ...


You couldn't pull 17A from a typical home outlet, most US homes have a 15A breaker.

15A x 110V = 1650W


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

WHOA WHOA WHOA! I just have a small 32"x16"16" sump and I want to separate some compartments to make it a refugium as well. You can see the YOUTUBE link at the very top. I am making some modifications to it as you can see by the sketch.

All I want to know is if it will work, I dont have space for anything bigger.


----------

